# What if Feanor did not lead the Noldor to Middle-earth?



## Calion (Feb 13, 2013)

This might be a really obvious one, but I can't really think of a good explanation. What were the Valar's design? If we simply erase the rebellion of the Noldor, without substituting anything else in, the Elves of Middle-earth would have quickly been vanquished by Melkor, and so also the Dwarves and the Men. Maybe there would have been an Earendil-like figure among the Umanyar-Teleri?


----------



## Andreth (Feb 13, 2013)

Honestly, I don't think the Valar had a design of their own; in fact, when Manwe called upon Mandos ( who, after all, knew everything except what lied in the free will of Eru ), he did so because he didn't know what to do, and wanted to know what in fact the Music said it would come to pass: so, they couldn't stay the March of the Noldor because so it was designed to be ( by the Design of Eru but also their own adaptations, and the one from Melkor above all ). I have never had a tender spot for the idea of destiny, but that seems to be true for the Eldar; and in fact, the only fixed, predestined thing with Mortals, in Tolkien's world, is that the Valar cannot alter their lives in any way. I don't like the fact that the Valar let Middle-Earth under the shadow of Melkor, when it was their duty to protect Arda, but I think that they, too, were bounded by the Music. Great thing indeed, the freedom with whom Eru gifted Men, isn't it? All the other creatures, even the most powerful ( as the Valar ) were bounded by the Music, while Men were for ever free


----------



## Azaghal (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree with Andreth,Eru knew everything,even the future rebellion of Melkor,probably he knew that the only way to defeat Melkor was letting the elves free to fight him.
In fact the Valar could destroy all Feanor's army for treasonry,as they did for Ar-Pharazon's,but they didn't. It is possible that Eru "told" the Valar to let the Noldor flee because he knew that Feanor's decision would lead to Melkor's defeat.


----------



## Bucky (May 6, 2013)

What if Feanor did not lead the Noldor to Middle-earth?

There'd be no Silmarillion. :*eek:


----------

